# When only one horse is loaded on a two horse trailer....



## miss_thenorth (Nov 17, 2010)

he would go on the driver's side, or left stall, right?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 17, 2010)

Typically on the left, the "high side" of the road for better balance.

However, when I had a 2 horse trailer and a long drive, I usually took the divider out and let my horse stand how she wanted.

I have a big stock trailer now.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 18, 2010)

I would agree, that hauling a single animal in a 2-horse trailer, you should have him on the driver's side.

It will keep the trailer from pulling right, with weight on the low side of the road.

If you do have a long trip, several hours, taking the divider out is fine.  However you want to have some kind of butt bar across the rear in front of the doors.  Husband made me one out of a wide, thick wall metal pipe.  The wide, one-piece bar just latched into the brackets already on the walls for the butt bars attached on the divider.  I think it was a 3-4 inch pipe with smaller pipe ends to fit the locking brackets.  You can cover bar with foam pipe insulation or a pool noodle for cushioning, some duct tape to hold in place.  I would never recommend chain, even covered, for butt restraint.  Too much flex.

Some animals really sit on the butt bar while riding.  So you need the bar up to prevent horse springing the doors, latches or pulling the hinges off the rear end.  Especially if trailer is old, has some rust.  A safety precaution, some kind of butt bar is ALWAYS in place when hauling horses.   Even stopping fast, could throw the animal forward, then back onto the doors if no butt bar is in place.

If you do remove the divider, wrap or cover the places where divider locks in, so no sharp edges sticking out.  Again, pool noodle and duct tape, some heavy layers of rags,  will work to cover those edges.  

Know that with some animals traveling, they move around a lot in the bigger space.  With smaller tow vehicle, rough roads, that movement could throw your trailer around, and cause steering problems with the towing vehicle.  I have seen times when that moving animal can get the trailer going, and it turns into a case of "the tail wagging the dog" causing an accident.  

So if you want to remove the divider, a few practice drives to see how horse manages his bigger space is in order.  There are some horses I would NEVER haul in a big space, they NEVER quit moving!  They are a danger if not confined with the divider.  Other animals are just fine with more room, just settle and never lift a foot until you stop for fuel.

I am seeing so many small vehicles pulling horse trailers that it scares me.  Little half ton trucks, SUVs of all sizes.  These are not the heavy vehicles of past years.  They don't have the wheelbase length needed or weight to stop the trailer if the brakes go out.  Horses in the trailer are BIG.  I am hearing more incidents of that trailer taking control away from tow vehicle, accidents happening.  So do consider your total outfit in pulling horses.  I always drive a bigger truck these days, one capable of managing and STOPPING the load I tie on behind it.


----------



## LauraM (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep, horse goes on the driver's side of the trailer.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 22, 2010)

It was just a simple question about what side, hubby thought it was the passenger side, I said drivers side.  we usually pull ( in our F250 diesel, just fyi) both horses, but just this once we took only one horse out.  Just wanted to amke sure he went on the correct side.  Thanks.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 22, 2010)

We do seem to go WAY off on tangents sometimes!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have as much fun with your husband while trying to hitch up the trailer as I do with mine? 

It's amazing that if I do it by myself, it takes 6 minutes, if I have another woman helping me, it takes 3 and if DH is helping me it takes 25. 

"Straighten it up, line it up. Do you know where you're going? Turn the wheel left, no ... MY left, now the other left ... are you lining it up? About an inch this way ... cant the wheel 10 degrees ... Nope, 12 degrees. A little more left ... ARE YOU LINING IT UP? Are you using your mirrors? Back another two inches ... another inch .. forward 4 inches ... about 1 more inch left .... ARE YOU SURE you're lining the wheels up? Cant the wheel another 10 degrees, TEN not 8. *Do you have any idea* how to line the tires up with the trailer? Back another two inches ... now forward six ... Now back three ... it needs to be left another half inch ... MY left ... *you haven't got the tires lined up at all*! What the heck do you do when I'm not here?!"

I wonder


----------



## goodhors (Nov 23, 2010)

I can work with any guy, give or get directions for backing, even give directions to husband when backing up trailers! 

 HOWEVER, when he tries to back me up, he has the most peculiar hand signals.  Even after all our married years, I can't decipher what he is telling me with finger wiggling!  Doesn't use the common, truck driver type signals that the rest of us use.  We never try to talk, THANK HEAVENS, can't hear over the diesel running anyway.  Talking as your husband is doing, would lead to BIG problems!!

You are right, having a girlfriend, my daughter, my SON (who I trained on hand signals!!), or even alone, it takes almost no time to back and hitch the trailer.  With husband help, not so good.  I usually just say "go ahead and hitch it" while I get hay and tack around to load for our trip.  Just easier to let him hitch by himself.  

Kind of like giving directions to men and women.  Men travel by mileage, while women travel by landmarks.  If I say " go along and turn left by the pink barn" the ladies never miss the corner.  Have to tell the guys, "go 3 miles, turn at corner of XXX", they just will never see the pink barn.

Sometimes I do believe that we are from different species!!


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 23, 2010)

shewushedy 
lol its Loran for left


----------



## twentynine (Nov 28, 2010)

Driver's side.

Horse trainer has a bumper pull two horse trailer that takes both horses on the diaganal (just realised i don't know how to spell cross wise on an angle).


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't let my DH drive or hook up my trailer!  I have a 3 horse slant but if I had a straight load I would haul  my horse on the left side also.


----------



## banderanch (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG that was the funniest comment by Michickenwrangler!!! I have one of those too! Do you ever see the show Orange Chopper with Paul Sr.? Thats my hubby, arms crossed and watching till he can't stand it and shouts his directions...geeeez I hate when he's out there. I try and hurry before he comes out...but too late there he is! Anyway, I'm glad I'm no the only one! Made my day!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually, mu husband died 3 weeks ago. I announced it on BYC, but haven't yet on here, so I guess I don't have to worry about having him "help" me hitch up again.


----------



## Weedchick (Mar 20, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Actually, mu husband died 3 weeks ago. I announced it on BYC, but haven't yet on here, so I guess I don't have to worry about having him "help" me hitch up again.


So sorry...


----------



## goodhors (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, so very sorry to hear that.  My prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## banderanch (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, god bless you!


----------



## LauraM (Mar 25, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Actually, mu husband died 3 weeks ago. I announced it on BYC, but haven't yet on here, so I guess I don't have to worry about having him "help" me hitch up again.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

